# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Á >  Tây Tạng - nơi thời gian ngừng lại - Du lịch Tây Tạng

## hangnt

*Bạn sẽ được tách khỏi cuộc sống ồn ào, hoà mình vào không khí bình yên, thanh tịnh của đất Phật.*



Tác giả Vlag Mertin là tác giả của bộ ảnh được thực hiện tại khu tự trị Tây Tạng (Trung Quốc) bộ ảnh được thực hiện cách đây 2 năm nhưng ấn tượng của tác giả về vùng đất này vẫn còn rất sâu đậm.



Tây Tạng là khu tự trị rộng lớn, diện tích hơn 1,2 triệu km2, nằm ở phía Tây Nam (Trung Quốc), nơi đây là cái nôi của nền văn hoá mang đậm bản sắc, luôn luôn là miền đất ẩn chứa nhiều điều huyền bí đầy quyến rũ.



Nằm lọt giữa ba dãy núi lớn, Himalaya ở phía Nam, Korakoram ở phía Tây và dạy Côn Lôn ở phía Bắc, Tây Tạng không phải là điểm dừng chân lý tưởng dàng cho tất cả du khách. Tuy nhiên địa hình hiểm trở, khép kín, cùng những di sản văn hóa nổi tiếng của vương quốc Phật giáo huyền bí này lại có một sức hút mãnh liệt đối với dân mạo hiểm.



Bạn có thể bắt gặp rất nhiều những nhà sư, người tu hành, các tu sĩ tìm đến miền đất Phật yên bình này.



Ở Tây Tạng, dân số chủ yếu vẫn là người dân tộc bản địa, giữ nguyên những phong tục và nếp sống từ hàng trăm năm nay, ít bị ảnh hưởng bởi nhịp sống hối hả thành thị.



Người dân chất phác, hồn hậu là điều khiến Tây Tạng trở thành nơi được nhiều khách du lịch muốn ghé chân tới nhất ở Trung Quốc. Tuy nhiên, không phải ai cũng có thể ra vào khu tự trị này, điều này lại càng khiến Tây Tạng trở nên huyền bí và đáng được chinh phục.





Đây là địa điểm thu hút nhiều người hành hương nhất. Có rất nhiều người thực hiện nghi lễ lạy Phật dọc đường ở Tây Tạng. Họ vừa đi vừa tụng kinh, tay chắp cao trên đầu, vái lạy sau đó cúi sát đầu xuống đất đầy thành kính. Có người còn trải những tấm vải sặc sỡ xuống đất rồi quỳ hoặc nằm để vái lạy.





Bao trùm tất cả là không khí bình yên, thanh tịnh.



Đến với Tây Tạng, cao nguyên cao nhất thế giới, đòi hỏi bạn phải có sức khỏe tốt. Khí hậu ở đây rất khắc nghiệt, mùa hè rất nóng còn mùa đông lại lạnh thấu xương. Đặc biệt, áp suất thấp và không khí loãng làm du khách thường xuyên thấy chóng mặt.
















_Theo ngoisao_

----------

